# Chocolate Lab breeders



## Chaser

I'm not ready to go for it yet, but I'd like to start the process of choosing a breeder to get a chocolate lab pup from. It'll be a year or so before I am ready to bring a pup home, but I want to start my research now so that I am fully educated on my options.

I would like to get a chocolate lab to be a waterfowl/upland hunter. He doesn't necessarily need to be a pointing lab, although that isn't a dis-qualifier. I'd like a dog that isn't huge when it's fully grown. I like the blocky headed ones, but I know they are generally bigger. They need to be AKC, and I would really like their hip health to be certified (what is this called, anyway???). 

How much should I look at spending on a pup like this? What reputable breeders are there here in Utah, or maybe Southern Idaho or SW Wyoming? I would drive as far as St. George to pick it up, but I'd like for them to be closer to the Salt Lake area so I can check them out easier. 

What other things should I be looking for? 

Thanks in advance! This will be a big decision for my wife and I. We want to make the best choice possible.


----------



## tshuntin

First of all I truly commend you for planning ahead and being patient in find a good breeder and a good litter. This is very wise!

Go to this link for more information that you can educate yourself with. The guy who wrote this (me) is kind of a bone head, :lol: but there is some really valuable information in it. http://www.tuwa.us/?p=155

Honestly, there are a not a ton of really good breeders around that have done all the necassary health tests on thier dogs. But I hope through education of things discussed in the above article link, I hope people can become aware of these important factors and make better purchasing and breeding decisions.

I need to run now, but will be glad to answer any questions I possibly can to help you. Post them up or feel free to pm or email me.

Best of luck, Travis Skeen 
[email protected]


----------



## APD

I've had two YLF's out of duck buster kennels in idaho and have been pleased with the results. i don't think he breeds for chocolates regularly, if at all but he should be able to direct you to someone reputable that does. at this point you are doing the right thing. get all your leg work and phone calls out of the way before you choose a couple of acceptable breeders. then all you need to do is pick a litter. if you tell your breeder a few characteristics you are looking for in dog, they will be able to pick the right pup for you. after spending 7 weeks with them all, they will know the pups best and get a better overall picture of the puppy, rather than the hour or two glimpse that a buyer might have. 

good luck,

APD

Btw, their website is duckbust.com . let me know what you find out. i'm looking to get another pup in about 3 years and i'm looking for a chocolate this time.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Here's a link to a local good guy with some chocolates:
http://www.dustbusterkennel.com/Home.html


----------



## MEEN

Chocolates are pretty hard to find with a good pedigree from my experience. With that being said, Rosewood Retrievers have chocolate labs with very impressive pedigrees. My bro-in-law picked one up back in January for $200.

However, I have a dog trainer friend that force fetched a Rosewood Retrievers dog and he said the dog did not train very well.

Check them out at rosewoodretrievers.com


----------



## TAK

First let me tell you I am not any type of athority on labs! But if your looking for a dog that will fit your bill, color should be the very last thing to look at. Look for the testing you have mentioned and the abilities of the dogs bred. Papers are going to help you with this. My opinion a tested dog, or trialed dog is going to help you reach your goal much easier. Many of these folks that test and trial are striving to make the perfect dog! THEY DON'T BREED FOR COLOR!!!!!! 

So with that said look Black or Yellow and let the rest of the world that has to have a Chocolate lab have at them!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Well if you're gonna say all that TAK he might as well just go black and never look back! Black is the *DOMINANT* color. There are a few good hunted/tested chocolate lines around...very few.


----------



## Chaser

Thanks for the replies everyone!

While I understand that Black and Yellow labs may have more extensive hunting pedigrees, and that in general, they may perform better than a chocolate, it is a chocolate lab that I really want. Other family members have black and yellow labs, so I would like to buck the trend by getting a chocolate. This dog will not be used for hunt trials or anything, he just needs a good nose, an inherent drive to retrieve birds, and a friendly disposition. I understand it may be tough to find a dog like this, so that's why I am starting my search now. I have time to learn about what is out there, so when the time comes to bring a pup home, I know the right place to look.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Chaser, guys with chocolate Labs just take a little ribbing. It's not meant seriously. The advice TAK gave about finding a trial or hunt test bred dog is the best advice you can get, IMO. Why? The Labrador is the most overbred dog in the country. There are many pet and show lines that have very little to no hunting instinct left. Most Labs can retrieve, but you mentioned that you want one that will hunt upland for you also. Both trials and tests require upland work from the dogs. You'll be muuuuuuch more likely to get a dog with a good nose for birds if you stick to trialed and/or tested lines. There are plenty of guys out there who say their Labs are good hunting dogs. The guys at tests and trials have proven their dogs in front of judges and galleries. It's a safer purchase because you know what you're getting vs. hoping you get what you want. 

Advice- start saving a little each month and buy the best tested or trial bred dog you can afford. You don't want to make a mistake that lasts 12-15 years!


----------



## Levy

I disagree with exclusively looking at trialed and test pedigrees as much as color. I know plenty of people who have gone out and bought a trialed dog and end up with a dog that is too much. I have owned all three colors from different back grounds (trial, field tests, obedience, and hunting lines)and while their genes are important, you hold the cards. Every now and again a dog is a washout, but 9 times out of 10 the trainer is the washout not the dog and that has nothing to do with color and very little to do with pedigree. If you are going to run trials and train for that medium then get a dog with a trial pedigree. If you want a great hunting dog be a great trainer. Find breeders that have health clearances and experience regardless of pedigree.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Levy-
Too much??? How does that song go? Something about too much money and fun? By the same logic I suppose any person can be trained to play basketball also. Would you take Dr. Phil over Lebron James also? It's a no-brainer! Get a dog bred for greatness in the field if you want greatness in the field. Even the best trainers can only get so much out of mediocre talent. 
Then again, maybe Chaser wants a dog that's the basketball equivalent of a ward ball pine rider? That type of dog is a lot easier to train because it doesn't have the energy to be a challenge. It sure as hell ain't gonna have the energy to be breaking ice in January or working chukars up a steep talis covered slope on a warm October day.


----------



## Levy

Very few dog owners are up to the challenge of training a field trial dog. Like I said if he wants that in a dog then go for it, but to have that be your sole buying factor is stupid. Too much of anything creates problems, which is why labs being bred in every backyard hurts the breed. Just the fact that you brought up ward basketball shows me that your teacher gave up on your mediocre talent/intelligence long ago. Show me that jab step sucka.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

It's true, I am the ultimate ward ball guy! I was created to ball: I'm short, fat, and can't jump or shoot! Jab step or bullrush? I can really only do one and not the other :mrgreen: . Get in my way while I'm on a path to the hoop and I will mow you down. I'm that guy! What is a backyard breeder anyway? Do you prefer the dogs to breed on the kitchen table? 

I do see your point. Field trial dogs can be a lot to handle. It takes patient and persistent training to keep them in line for the first year or two. If that's a concern I'd buy a hunt test dog or one from the pointing Lab lines (though the thought of my Lab pointing makes me gag a little). Those lines still have the hunt bred into them but tend to have mellower personalities.


----------



## TAK

Levy great posts!!!!! I'll buy them! But I will argue til the cows stop pooping any dang place they want!

The Choco Lab can be a great dog, better or worse than any other color. The problem, or the fault should not be put on the dogs, but more so the people that breed JUST FOR THE COLOR! I do not know didlly about field trial labs or test labs, but I do about dogs. It is just as important to select a dog with a great ped as it is to select a great dog with a great ped!! So in ******* terms for me, I say find the dog with the most, best titles around that ALSO is a great pet/dog/pal!

Like I said I am no Lab man, but I am sure there is some high power chit out there that is as calm as a kitten when not asked to perform. That is the breeder I look for, not one that one that finds a couple of dogs that will make Chocolate baby's!

I am a big trial and test fan when it comes to dogs. Not in no way saying a guy or gal that don't go to that level does not have great dogs, but it cuts to the chase when i am looking for something. I can see that the dog has been judged or evoluated under someone else. But you are so right with some trainers are just better. True that! But I promise you a great dog will make a mid level trainer a STAR! 
_____________________________________________________________
Here ya is an Example!!!!! 
$250.00
AKC pure breed german short haired pointer for sale
Layton, UT 84041 - Sep 30, 2009
I have a pure breed German short haired pointer for sale. price may be negotiable. she is papered by AKC. She has a *rare fur coloration **so i have been told by the breeder. and normally sells for around 1000 dollars.* I don't want to get rid of her but i do not have to room to take care of her or the time to train her. she is 8 months old and house trained. Very friendly and playful. All i ask is for a good home and someone that actually has the time to put into her. *She is not spayed so she can be a breeding dog if you can find a stud. And like i said these puppies can sell for a lot of money.* *I will only be selling her for a few days and then she will have to go to the pound*.So if you are interested please contact me Ryan Farnham at 208-409-8341. It is an Idaho number however i am in bountiful utah. thank you for your time


----------



## Levy

I agree 100% Tak, I think a pedigree is important and that reading and understanding the traits that most likely will be passed on. This way you can choose the best traits for your abilities and wants, regardless of color. I just think your decision should not be based exclusively on pedigree. I know a lot of people who have dogs with great pedigrees, but I wouldn't buy a dog from them, because they are missing the other things that I look for, whether that be health, drive, looks, etc. I was just givin ya crap birddogger we all know Lebron's stardom started in the 10th ward in Cleveland. I also prefer them bred in the front yard so you can teach the neighborhood kids about nature.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

Chaser said:


> I'm not ready to go for it yet, but I'd like to start the process of choosing a breeder to get a chocolate lab pup from. It'll be a year or so before I am ready to bring a pup home, but I want to start my research now so that I am fully educated on my options.
> 
> I would like to get a chocolate lab to be a waterfowl/upland hunter. He doesn't necessarily need to be a pointing lab, although that isn't a dis-qualifier. I'd like a dog that isn't huge when it's fully grown. I like the blocky headed ones, but I know they are generally bigger. They need to be AKC, and I would really like their hip health to be certified (what is this called, anyway???).
> 
> How much should I look at spending on a pup like this? What reputable breeders are there here in Utah, or maybe Southern Idaho or SW Wyoming? I would drive as far as St. George to pick it up, but I'd like for them to be closer to the Salt Lake area so I can check them out easier.
> 
> What other things should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks in advance! This will be a big decision for my wife and I. We want to make the best choice possible.


I may have a possible lead for ya. i am training a fantastic chocolate lab for a guy and so far this has been one of the best chocolate labs i have seen. he is smart, a ton of desire and a nice temprement. i think the guy who owns the pup mentioned a repeat breeding. PM me if you want more details.
Jeff


----------



## TAK

Levy said:


> I know a lot of people who have dogs with great pedigrees, but I wouldn't buy a dog from them, because they are missing the other things that I look for, whether that be health, drive, looks, etc.


Bingo! I know papers aint going to make the dog, but it cuts the guess work out. I think it is a great place to start and then visit the breeder and if possible see the parents.

I have bought dogs sight unseen going off of papers and what OTHERS have said I could expect out of the pair matted. Ya always can't find the breeder that is 100% honest in what he is producing. I know I have not sold pups to people just because I know that the fit was not there. For example I would not be a good buyer for a lab breeder..... I don't hunt what I WONT eat "Ducks" they eat poop! and I would only have a lab to keep the flea's off the good dogs! Them would be GSP's! :mrgreen: :wink:

For the original poster. RESEARCH the breeder, make sure that they are not just a COLOR breeder! There are good ones in all colors! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser

Thanks for the advice guys. Makes sense. 

Sprig Kennels-expect a PM. If for nothing else, just so I can come look at the dogs and talk in person. That goes for any other breeder as well. I want to talk to several breeders, and look at many different dogs to see firsthand what I am looking for.

How much should I expect to pay for the kind of dog I described above?


----------



## awbmab

Try
www.bclabradors.com


----------



## Chaser

Update!!!

So I've been talking with a fellow forum member, and have decided to take a pup from his next litter. He says his dog is coming into heat now, so it won't be too long before its time to bring home the new addition to the Chaser home.

I'm so excited!


----------



## MarkM

Chaser said:


> Update!!!
> 
> So I've been talking with a fellow forum member, and have decided to take a pup from his next litter. He says his dog is coming into heat now, so it won't be too long before its time to bring home the new addition to the Chaser home.
> 
> I'm so excited!


That's cool Chaser, are you still looking for a Chocolate? Congrats you are going to be in for a lot if fun with a dose of frustration here and there to make it interesting. Not sure where in the State you are located but you should come out the first of the year to some of the fun Picinic Tests the retriever clubs put on. You will see some great dog work and get some good tips on training your pup.

Mark


----------

